# Adding body.....



## chasemandingo (Jul 2, 2013)

Hey all, after a few batches I have finally moved in a good direction with my Db. I used fresh lemon juice cutting back to 8 ounces per gallon not including the juice used to invert the sugar. I upped the poundage to 1.5 pounds and a .5 pound fruit pack per gallon. Added one can of Welches White Grape concentrate to the primary for body. I would like to add 2 bananas to my next batch as well....for that little extra kick! However, would anyone here know whether adding raisins to the bag would be overkill considering the addition of white grape juice? Any thoughts on this are appreciated. For instance, how many grams and what type of raisins do you add to your wine to add body? Also, any thoughts on oaking DB? I'm not so sure it would be good but you never know. Thanks for any replies!

-Chase


----------



## robie (Jul 2, 2013)

If you add raisins to it, it is going to taste like raisins.


----------



## gordini (Jul 3, 2013)

If you add banana, it'll taste like bananas. Commercial boys use polysaccharides. http://www.aromadictionary.com/articles/texture_article.html


----------



## chasemandingo (Jul 3, 2013)

Im not so sure on the banana front. I have a batch of tropical DB that I put 5 bananas in and there is no noticable banana aroma. I have not tasted yet so we will see if the banana flavor comes out later....also


----------



## FABulousWines (Jul 3, 2013)

Adding raisins to the secondary is something that is growing in popularity here on the forums. I am not sure where it all started, but joeswines has certainly been a big advocate of raisins in the secondary.

Recently dangerdave mentioned trying raisins in the secondary for DB both after fermentation/stabilization and before. Keep an eye on the Danger's lab thread.

As far as how that will effect taste, I think that will depend on how much you use, how long it is in there and how strong your fruit flavors are to start with. Experiment!


----------



## wineforfun (Jul 3, 2013)

chasemandingo said:


> Hey all, after a few batches I have finally moved in a good direction with my Db. I used fresh lemon juice cutting back to 8 ounces per gallon not including the juice used to invert the sugar. I upped the poundage to 1.5 pounds and a .5 pound fruit pack per gallon. Added one can of Welches White Grape concentrate to the primary for body. I would like to add 2 bananas to my next batch as well....for that little extra kick! However, would anyone here know whether adding raisins to the bag would be overkill considering the addition of white grape juice? Any thoughts on this are appreciated. For instance, how many grams and what type of raisins do you add to your wine to add body? Also, any thoughts on oaking DB? I'm not so sure it would be good but you never know. Thanks for any replies!
> 
> -Chase



If you add raisins and bananas to the fruit bag in the primary, there will be no noticeable taste of raisin and banana. Dave talks of this in his Especiale recipe. I made it this way and can vouch for that too. I used regular, store bought raisins. I believe his recipe called for 5-6 bananas and 16oz. of raisins, but you should double check that on his recipe page(s).
However, adding them to the secondary, I cannot comment on, as I haven't done that.


----------



## chasemandingo (Jul 3, 2013)

Yes, I was intending to add them pre-fermentation.


----------

